# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] 2 axis in excel 2007

## sanshah01@gmail.com

Hi,

I have installed Office 2007 and unable to make graphs with 2 axis (one
on the left and the other on the right) in excel.

Excel 2003 had such graphs templates available.

How do I create 2 axis charts in excel 2007. Any suggestions.

Regards
Sandip.

----------


## Bernard Liengme

On the chart, right click the data series to have secondary axis
Select Format Data Series from popup menu
In the Series Options page click the Secondary Axis option button

The right click "trick" is very useful in this, and older version of XL, for
finding context specify items
best wishes

--
Bernard V Liengme
www.stfx.ca/people/bliengme
remove caps from email

<sanshah01@gmail.com> wrote in message
news:1150823513.447528.41340@b68g2000cwa.googlegroups.com...
> Hi,
>
> I have installed Office 2007 and unable to make graphs with 2 axis (one
> on the left and the other on the right) in excel.
>
> Excel 2003 had such graphs templates available.
>
> How do I create 2 axis charts in excel 2007. Any suggestions.
>
> Regards
> Sandip.
>

----------


## CatherineCarey

That's a big help; I'm graphing hours and pay on the same chart. It looked like pay was rising much faster than hours when they were on the same axis. That's unusual. Thank you.

----------

